# period after D&C question....



## Emma's_Mommy (Apr 28, 2006)

So i had a D&C about 6 weeks ago because of a missed miscarrage









I got my first period on the 19th it was super heavy and super painful, it lasted 3 or 4 days and then luckly it was over (i was in alot of pain)







:

well today (saturday) a week later i am having some vaginal bleeding again and the start of what i think is another period, i'm having the cramping, lower back pain like i would get with a normal period, but I JUST HAD A SUPER HEAVY PERIOD A WEEK AGO!!!!

Is this normal or should i call my OBGYN on monday????

and sence my OBGYN told me to wait 2 periods have gone by to TTC again does this mean if i am getting a period again can i start TTC???









someone HELP i am soo confused







:


----------



## Jess's Mom (Jun 2, 2006)

What you had probably wasn't a normal period, and the are wanting you to wait till your cycle is back to normal. I just had my 2nd d&c in July and just had my period for the first time, I had a lot of pain for a week before the period and then I had a 4 day period that was very heavy at the start and had lot's of clotting. I would see what is going on before you call your ob. It just takes a while for your body to get back to normal, your hormones may still be out of whack. After my first d&c I had pain with brown spotting for a week followed by a normal period, so you just don't know how your body is going to react. Having a miscarriage is natrual, but when your body doesn't complete it and you have a d&c, it is not and I think it takes longer to adjust. I wish you the best, I know it is hard.


----------



## Emma's_Mommy (Apr 28, 2006)

anyone else?? i'm sooo confused.....

if what i had last weekend was not a normal period then what was it??????


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

My first AF following my d&c was 30 days but was super heavy for 7 days then normal flow for another 8. My OB told me if it didnt stop within the 15th day I would need to go in and have an u/s. I have heard of alot of other women w/ heavy weird flows following a d&c. FYI my next af was 37days later ( my normal 30 + 7). Hang in there!


----------



## Emma's_Mommy (Apr 28, 2006)

so my spotting is gone.....

maybe it was just leftover??

i dunno what to think....i feel like my body has gone retardo on me


----------

